# [RISOLTO] KDE Power Management System impazzito

## fbcyborg

Il messaggio che il KDE Power Management System mi notifica ad ogni avvio del mio notebook è il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> Your battery capacity is 40%. This means your battery is broken and needs a replacement. Please conta...

 

Questo succede da quando ho aggiornato a KDE 4.6.2 e mi pare un po' strano visto che la mia batteria fino a quando avevo kde 4.5, non ha mai dato problemi.

Vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per sistemare la faccenda, che non sia il battery replacement, visto che so che non ce n'è bisogno, oppure se c'è un modo per reimpostare le notifiche a riguardo (ho cercato nelle impostazioni ma non ho trovato nulla in merito). Inoltre credo che anche l'indicatore della carica della batteria sia leggermente impazzito. 

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema e/o sa come risolvere?

----------

## k01

in /proc/acpi/battery/ trovi dati riguardanti la batteria in uso, in particolare penso faccia quel calcolo basandosi sulla "design capacity" e sulla "last full capacity" (o nomi simili). se i valori confermano ciò che dice kde non dovrebbe riguardare la versione di quest'ultimo

----------

## fbcyborg

Devo ammettere che la batteria ha quasi 5 anni, però posso dire che continua a operare egregiamente anche se ovviamente non dura una giornata intera.

Però prima tutti questi allarmi "strani" non me li dava.

Effettivamente questi due parametri sono parecchio diversi:

```
design capacity:         57720 mWh

last full capacity:      23080 mWh
```

Immagino che significhi che in pratica dovrebbe caricarsi (almeno) il doppio di quello che in realtà si carica(?). Però ripeto, mi pare che duri abbastanza questa batteria.

----------

## pierino_89

È una cosa che c'è anche su gnome. Banalmente, quando la potenza della batteria scende al di sotto del 50% di quella dichiarata ti informa che la batteria potrebbe non farcela più.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito. Grazie.

Io però ero abituato ad avere solo un avviso quando la batteria arrivava al 10%, poi vabbè ce n'erano altri quando stava quasi per andare in standby. 

Non c'è modo quindi di togliere quella notifica che nel mio caso è "sbagliata"? Non voglio essere avvisato di una cosa che in realtà non mi da problemi.

----------

## pierino_89

Vai nel pannello di controllo -> gestione energetica -> configura notifiche -> notifica di batterie difettose.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo! Ci avevo guardato in quella sezione ma proprio non l'avevo vista quella voce!

Grazie!

----------

